# كاسبر قفش المفتاح



## Fadie (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*كاسبر قفش المفتاح*

*فى حل؟*

:budo:​


----------



## tonybuffon (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كاسبر قفش المفتاح*

هو كاسبر ام يا فادى؟

يعنى اى اصدار؟


----------



## tonybuffon (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كاسبر قفش المفتاح*

اتفضل يا فادى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=468816#post468816

مفاتيح للكاسبر


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كاسبر قفش المفتاح*

*انتبه كتير لأنه لنا بيقفشو المفتاح بينزلوا على جهاز فيروسات .*


----------



## Bino (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كاسبر قفش المفتاح*

شيل المفتاح و حطه تانى يا فادى و هو هيشتغل


----------



## Fadie (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كاسبر قفش المفتاح*

اشكركم كثيرا احبائى


----------



## samozin (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كاسبر قفش المفتاح*

*خد العنوان ده
وجرب
وربنا معاك
http://www.absba.org/showthread.php?t=523785*


----------



## MODY2008 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كاسبر قفش المفتاح*

إذا سمحتم أحب أضيف أنه لابد لاستخدام مفتاح الكاسبر أن يتوافر اسم الشخص الذي تم تسجيل ذلك المفتاح باسمه   ، هذا إن لم يكن المفتاح تجاريا بمعني إنه خاص ب سي دي تم شراؤه من أحد المحلات


----------



## MODY2008 (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كاسبر قفش المفتاح*

إذا سمحتم أحب  أضيف أنه لابد لاستخدام مفتاح الكاسبر أن يتوافر اسم الشخص الذي تم تسجيل ذلك المفتاح باسمه   ،  هذا إن لم يكن المفتاح تجاريا بمعني إنه خاص ب سي دي تم شراؤه من أحد المحلات و هنا  فقط يمكن تسجيله بأي اسم في بيانات البرنامج


----------



## جون جميل ميلاد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

المفتاح مش قاعد عندى ياريت لو فى مفتاح  و السلام  نعمه


----------

